# The Consequences of Force (Hinata/Naruto)



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 18, 2006)

A/N-Hi everyone!! This is my first Naruto fanfic I ever made, so this is has kind of a new feel to it. First off, there are NO spoilers, so you have nothing to worry about. And this is a Hinata/Naruto, but it?s starts off a bit one sided. Which is why it?s named the way it is. I feel really weird about doing this fanfic though, since I?m a big Sakura/Naruto fan. But hopefully that won?t get it the way. Anyway, enough talking! Let?s start the fanfic!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

	?Oh god. Oh god no.? Hinata squeezed her hands into her head, trying to reverse what was just proven true. ?I can?t believe it. I?m pregnant.? The teen dropped to her knees in shock, the pregnancy test lying on the floor in front of her. Shutting her eyes tight, the night that caused this flooded back to her, with a full force.

~~~~~~~​	Kiba?s party. No parents home. It was wild. The entire house smelled of alcohol and weed, making it stuffy inside. Hinata knew this wasn?t the party for her. But Kiba is her teammate, and everybody was there. So despite her better judgment, she stayed. Sitting in the corner of the main room that was blaring with music, she watched her classmates act in ways they never would if they were sober. She watched Ino give lapdances to the boys, joint in between two of her fingers. She laughed at random times, making Hinata cringe with confusing guilt, as if she had to stop this. It was too much. She was about to leave, about to push through the crowd of dancing people, and dash outside, but then it happened. The exact moment that changed the night into one like no other for Hinata. He sat beside her, the one person she always thought about. Naruto.

	?N-Naurto!! It?s nice to see you.? Hinata blushed as she said this like she always did. Naruto sat besides her, eyes glazed, with a half of bottle of beer in his hands. ?Hiiiinata, hey! This is a grrrreat , isn?t it?? Naruto was way beyond drunk, slurring some of his words. ?Um, its okay I guess.? Hinata responded, looking down. The music blared over the conversation, forcing Hinata to speak up. ?Um, thanks for talking with me Naruto, it?s real nice of you.?
?Nnnnnoo problem , Hiiiinata, I mean you?re the only one who rrreally likes me anyway.?
The red on Hinata?s cheeks got even darker. ?Wha-??
?Yup, the only one who cares.? Naruto put his lips by Hinata?s ear, causing her to smell the weed and liquor smell in his clothes. ?Hey, why don?t we go upstairs and talk more. I can barely hear down here.? Hinata followed in agreement, following the blonde haired boy anxiously through the crowd to the upstairs. They stopped in what appeared to be Kiba?s parent?s room. Hinata gently sat on the end of the bed, while Naruto flopped down onto it , causing some of his beer to spill.? Oh shit. Sorry Kiba .? He shrugged it off, turning his attention to Hinata. ?Is he actually looking at me?? Hinata thought. ?In the way that I always dream of him looking at me?? It seemed too good to be true. With a slight grin on his face, Naruto put down his beer and grabbed Hinata?s chin, kissing her. ?He?s so forward!? Hinata said to herself. ?But this is what I always wanted. What I dream of.? She started taking off her jacket and shirt, separating from Naruto to do so. He did the same, laying bare-chested onto the bed. He pulled Hinata on top of him, making her sit up straight.? N-Naruto!!? Hinata gasped. ?He?s moving so fast!!?
?Relax Hinata; I know what I?m doing. You?re in good hands.? The drunk Naruto slipped his pants and boxers down, then started yanking on Hinata?s as well. The Kunoichi bit her lip to quiet herself, reminding herself that she wanted this. But Naruto wasn?t himself. He was a high, drunk and horny teenage boy. Did she really wanna lose her virginity that way? She helped Naruto pull down her pants, making her completely naked. Naruto grabbed Hinata?s hips, pushing himself inside her. She gasped in pain.? It hurts Naruto!? Hinata looked into Naruto?s blue eyes, silently pleading with him to stop. But he didn?t realize that plea. ? The pain stops after the first time. It?ll be alright.?

~~~~~~​
	?This was not how it was suppose to be. It was supposed to be romantic. But it was nothing like I expected. It was?horrible.? Hinata put her clothes on after she washed herself clean. Naruto laid sleeping on the king sized bed, no shirt on. The party down stairs had definitely died down, now the only sounds coming from downstairs were voices. Hearing footsteps coming upstairs, Hinata met Kiba at the door of the bedroom.? Hinata! What?s Naruto doing sleeping in my parents bed!? Kiba?s voice sounded as if he was too drunk to get mad, but not drunk enough to ignore the boy sleeping on his parents bed. ?Um, Naruto got really drunk, and I put him here to sleep it off.?
?Well let him sleep it off at his own damn house.?
Kiba and Hinata both put Naruto?s arms over there shoulders, Hinata grabbing his shirt. Kiba sniffed, stopping in his tracks.? What is it Kiba?? Hinata asked.? It?s Naruto. He smells like sex.? Immediately, Hinata got nervous. ?He must?ve had sex before I got him to rest.? She looked sideways toward Kiba to see if he bought it. He did.? Yeah, it was a pretty wild night. Let?s get him downstairs.?

	The trio was met by a crowd of leaf village teenagers, still lingering around. Kiba decided to end that. ?Yo! You ain?t gotta go home, but you gotta get the hell up outta here!? Helping Hinata get Naruto to the door, he shooed people out of the house. Reaching the door, Kiba dropped the arm that was on him to Naruto?s side.? I?m sure you?ll get him home.? Hinata nodded in response. She literally had to drag him home.
~~~~~~~​
	And that?s how it went. Hinata was still cringing on the bathroom floor. ?How am I going to tell my parents?? Hinata asked herself. ?How am I going to tell Naruto? This is just too much.? Hinata started squeezing her hands into her head again.? Too much.?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A/N- Did you like it? I know in some areas the story could?ve been better though. Oh and in advance, I apologize to all Ino fans. I didn?t mean to make her out to be a slut, so please don?t get mad. But I really wanna know what you guys thought of the story. So tell me!


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 18, 2006)

whoa...um i never thought that would happen something i never thought ummm yeah i'm susprised very surpirsed though a update would be aprricated!


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow...that was...interesting.....still a good story though update soon


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 19, 2006)

You guys are making me laugh with those responses!But I'm glad that you liked it. But honestly, doesn't this seem like a realistic situation?


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 19, 2006)

wow, i never have seen something sooo dramaticly...funny.Don't ask me why but i was sitting here laughing at the high ass Naruto.wow, yet its sad.I like it!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 19, 2006)

I guess that part was kinda funny...I'm gonna start on the next chapter tonight (after Naruto goes off) So I should post it very soon. Im so happy that you guys like it! And this idea of mine is very original, and I'm glad you guys appreciated that. ^_^


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 19, 2006)

It is a good, storie, definately origina.I hope to read more soon!=D


----------



## Dark Seige (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow... That's quite interesting... It made me want know what happening next so badly...


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 20, 2006)

hahah yo man update i want to see what happens when she tells naruto haha


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 20, 2006)

Uhh...

Yes... Post an update... This could get very interesting...


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 20, 2006)

i hope u update soon,i am really eager to find out what happens.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 21, 2006)

A/N-Alright, it?s time for chapter 2! I was a bit distracted when I wrote this, between doing house work and watching Ah! My Goddess, I had to force myself to focus. And I did. This isn?t as progressive as the last one, but it has a few vital points too. Well then, onto chapter 2!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


	Morning Sun. It blurred Hinata?s vision as she opened her eyes. Sitting straight up, she stared outside, watching the trees blow in the wind. Then she felt it. Nausea. Hinata rushed into the bathroom, sticking her head over the toilet. ?I feel horrible. And I still haven?t come up with a solution yet.? After she was done, Hinata did her morning ritual, brushing her teeth, washing her face, taking a bath and getting dressed. She left her room, passing her sister?s and her parents? room on the way out.? I still haven?t figured out a way to tell them yet.? Hinata said aloud.? But I just don?t know how.?
?How to what??
?Huh? Neji!?
It shocked Hinata to see the older boy around the main house, because of the friction between the main a branch houses. ?What are you doing here?? Hinata questioned. ?Taking a walk. Now what haven?t you figured out to tell them? By them do you mean your parents??
?Yeah, I do.?
?So what is it you haven?t figured out yet??
Hinata shook her head. ?I can?t tell you that, Neji.?
Neji looked at the blue haired girl, annoyed with her answer.
?What are you hiding girl??
Hearing the demand in Neji?s voice, Hinata got nervous. ?I have to go!? Running past Neji, Hinata went onto the main road. ?She?s hiding something.? Neji thought after Hinata disappeared. ?And I know its something big.?

	Hinata finally stopped running, leaning against a wooden fence, panting. ?I wonder if running like that could hurt the baby.? It made Hinata think about her daily routine, what she would have to change in order to have a healthy baby. Hearing footsteps and voices, Hinata looked up to see Ino and Sakura, each hooked on one of an aggravated Sasuke?s arms, telling each other to leave him alone. And beside them, an annoyed Naruto walked. Hinata panicked, looking for a place to hide. But she was a minute too slow. ?Oh, hi Hinata. Are you going to meet up with your team?? Sakura asked, loosening her grip on Sasuke?s arm. Hinata nodded, looking around nervously.               ? You should go find your team too, Ino.? Sakura snapped.
?Watch yourself, billboard brow!?
The two Kunoichi bickered among themselves, giving Sasuke time to sneak over where Naruto stood. ?Are you guys still training?? Sasuke asked Hinata. Hinata nodded, this time forcing herself to look at Naruto. He was looking at her as if, as if nothing had happened. ?Hi Naruto.? Hinata stared straight at him, looking for some explanation as to why he was acting this way, after what happened.? Hey Hinata. Oh, and thanks for taking me home the other day. Kiba told me how I was passed out. Sorry ?bout that. Can?t remember what happened that night myself, though.?

	Hinata, shocked, couldn?t believe what she was hearing. ?He doesn?t remember!? But, but?? Hinata lowered her head.? I need to get going. Shino and Kiba are waiting for me.? ?Um, okay. Just wanted to say thanks.? Naruto watched Hinata walk away, feeling confusion. ?Hey Sasuke.?
?What, Naruto??
?Didn?t it seem like Hinata wanted something??
?What are you talking are you talking about, Naruto??
?No, seriously. It seemed like she expected me to say something else, something more.?
?And why would I notice that?
?You?re a big help, you know that??
~~~~~~~~​	Hinata?s head ached. ?Why doesn?t he remember? Why? The teenage girl saw two teammates a few feet in front of her, waiting. ?Yo, Hinata. Pick up speed; it?s time to get started.? Kiba walked up to Hinata, putting his hand on her shoulder. ?So, did you enjoy yourself at the party? Besides the fact that you had to take that drunk home.?
?Um, yeah, it was, more than I expected.?
She definitely didn?t lie.
?See? Told ya I throw the best parties. Anyway, ready to do some training? ?A thought popped into Hinata?s head. ?What about the baby? Could I hurt it if I train to hard? Or even, lose it?? ?I?m sorry Kiba, I know you and Shino really wanted to get some training in today, but I?m not feeling well today. Sorry.?
Hinata knew. If she was going to have this baby, she would have to do it right. And she wanted to make sure that the baby had a place to call home in this world. A home with a father.
She had to tell Naruto.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A/N-Another chapter down! While I was writing this, I was listening to the Chris Brown CD, and it with all the love songs on it, I couldn?t help but to think about the romantic ending I was going to give the story. Oh, and another thing. If you?re wondering why Naruto lost his memory, it was because he was smoking weed all night. And it really does make you lose your memory. It has happened to many of my friends.(Ya know, I really shouldn?t have friends like that -_-?)


----------



## Alcazar (Aug 21, 2006)

This is an awesome fanfic, there soo much supense in the story I really wanted to know whats going to happen next.Also the part where Neji goes “What are you hiding girl?” its so funny cause it makes him sound like a gay guy XD


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 21, 2006)

NonameCreature said:
			
		

> This is an awesome fanfic, there soo much supense in the story I really wanted to know whats going to happen next.Also the part where Neji goes ?What are you hiding girl?? its so funny cause it makes him sound like a gay guy XD



-_-' I was actually trying to make him sound mean on that part..Oh well. I'm glad you like the story though!


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 21, 2006)

yes, this fanfic has definatly caught my intrest.


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 23, 2006)

OMG i wanna know what happens!!!!!! hahah i love it lol its like everyday life Its awesome
Please update ASAP! lol
=D


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 24, 2006)

Listen , it'll be a while till I update because schools starting tomorrow,so bear with me you guys!


----------



## Dark Seige (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow... It felt like it pulled me to read more... Nice job on that... I cant wait for an update...


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 24, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:
			
		

> Listen , it'll be a while till I update because schools starting tomorrow,so bear with me you guys!


horrobly yes.i don't wanna go back to that hell hole!I know its a personal question, but do u go to SRHS, Cuz i noticed u live in NC!I do to!!Yay for nc!btw if u don't feel comfortable aanswering that question thats fine.With the inter net these days i wouldn't wanna say eather.-_-


----------



## Dark Seige (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks god that I am done with school... *sighs*


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yet another thread I will have to subscribe to.  This is really nice.  If you want, I have a thread on them in a more graphical situation.  It's kinda odd, but I couldn't think of much more.  I will prolly add some other pairings in there as well.  

For now, I will just say nice job on the fanfic and I hope you keep it going till it's the younger naruto doing the stuff that he is doing in here.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 25, 2006)

Crimson_Eyes said:
			
		

> horrobly yes.i don't wanna go back to that hell hole!I know its a personal question, but do u go to SRHS, Cuz i noticed u live in NC!I do to!!Yay for nc!btw if u don't feel comfortable aanswering that question thats fine.With the inter net these days i wouldn't wanna say eather.-_-



Oh no it's no problem answering that! Actually, I go to school in fayetteville, and I go to Pine Forest High school. I'm a sophmore.


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 25, 2006)

shit i started school almost 3 weeks ago U lucky guys just started now! lol


----------



## Zia-Chan (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't have school yet.Yay!But it starts the week after next week.Anyways my commentMG!Keep writing more!You've got me on the edge!


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 26, 2006)

plz update more plz plz plz it sounds really good to me!


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 26, 2006)

YEA!!!   Please type more.  I want to see Neji kick Naruto's ass for a change!!!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 26, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> YEA!!!   Please type more.  I want to see Neji kick Naruto's ass for a change!!!



Hmm...I think you just gave me an idea for a part of the 4th chapter(I've already written the 3rd, just to lazy to type it up, I'll probaly do it tomorrow.) But we'll see.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 27, 2006)

A/N- Chapter 3! I just wanted to make a note that it starts off in Naruto?s POV , but then goes back to Hinata?s. So let?s get started!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 Pitch black. A voice stuttering out his name. Hinata?s voice. The blackness disappeared , showing Hinata?s quivering naked body on top of him. He could feel himself grinning wickedly in the dream, completely ignoring Hinata?s desire to stop.

	Naruto snapped up in bed, breathing heavily. It was still nighttime outside, completely quiet besides Naruto himself. ?What?s up with that dream? Why was Hinata ? were we having sex?!? Even though Naruto had no problem with the idea, the dream seemed so bizarre. It had no dreamy aura about it, or any fantasy-like feel to it. As a matter of fact, Hinata looked liked she wasn?t enjoying it at all. ?But if it wasn?t a dream that I dreamed about, then what was it??

~~~~~~~~~​	?Hinata, what did you want to talk to me about?? Kurenai sat on a chair inside Hinata?s room, waiting for an answer.? Well Kurenai-sensei , you?re not going to believe this, but??
?But what, Hinata??
?I?m pregnant Kurenai-sensei.?
?????
?Kurenai-sensei??
?I?m sorry Hinata; I don?t think I heard you right. Could you repeat yourself??
? You did hear me right. I?m pregnant.?
?What!? How did this happen?! When?! Whose the father??
Hinata out a finger over her mouth, signaling Kurenai to lower her voice. ?And I?m guessing your parents don?t know, am I right??
Hinata nodded.
?? so what do you need from me??
?For you to help me.?
?But how am I---? 
A knock at Hinata?s door interrupted Kurenai.? Lady Hinata, you have a visitor.? A servant called from the other side of the door.? Can it wait? I already have another visitor.?
?But Lady Hinata it?s---?
? I?ll handle it from here.?
Neji walked in ,opening the door and shooing the servant away. He slammed it closed, scaring Hinata and Kurenai.

	?Why are you here Neji? Hinata and I are in the middle of something.? ?Really? Does it have anything to do with what she?s hiding, because if it does the I think I have pretty good timing.? Glancing over at Hinata, Kurenai could an empty expression in her face. ? So Neji?s trying to ruin her.? Kurenai thought to herself.? That makes sense. But the fact that he?s here, in the main house? he really is determined!? Hinata stood up, with a rare look of anger in her face.? Neji. I know you. I know the grudge you hold against me and the main house. So I can understand why you want to use something against me. But know this Neji. I refuse to stand by and let use anyway  possible to find what out what I?m hiding and destroy me with it. So I advise you to back off, before you get burned.?

	A shocked Kurenai sat, staring at the younger of the Hyuuga in the room. Neji growled under his breath, leaving the room and slamming the door behind him. Standing up and resting her hands on Hinata?s shoulders, Kurenai expressed concern. ? Are you sure you wanted to do that? He could tell the head of your clan.? Hinata shook her head. ? Neji wouldn?t go and tattletale about a secret he had no proof of, or even knew what it was for that matter. So it?s nothing to worry about.? Kurenai put a smile on her face. ? Hinata, in this little amount of time, she?s changing herself. For the baby I wonder? A child does need a strong parent. And she?s becoming exactly that.?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A/N - Like I always say, R&R.


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 27, 2006)

Yayness!!i love this fanfic!!hoping to read more soon.=D


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm already started on the next chapter


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 30, 2006)

keep it coming keep it coming its very interesting with the baby!


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 31, 2006)

Now I want to see Hinata kick Neiji's ass!!!  This is getting great!!!  I wonder if you can put Hiashi out of the whole thing and make it something like what happened in mine.  It's in my signature if you want to take a look at it.  Good luck and you can have any ideas you want out of mine.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 31, 2006)

can't wait for the next update wonder how naruto will react once he noes he's the father LOL gotta rep u!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 31, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> Now I want to see Hinata kick Neiji's ass!!!  This is getting great!!!  I wonder if you can put Hiashi out of the whole thing and make it something like what happened in mine.  It's in my signature if you want to take a look at it.  Good luck and you can have any ideas you want out of mine.



Hiashi? I dunno if you noticed, but my story has no spoilers. Because I know none. I'm watching the earlier eps and reading the earlier manga chapters. So unfortunately, I have no idea what you are talking about...:sweat


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 1, 2006)

Umm...  If you know about the different branches, you will know that Hiashi is Hinata's father.  Correct me if I am wrong, but I am sure its Hiashi Hyuuga.

I don't release spoilers myself, and I try to refrain from accidentally doing so.


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, i like being suprised when i watch episodes of any anime, so i hate it if i already know what will happen.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> Umm...  If you know about the different branches, you will know that Hiashi is Hinata's father.  Correct me if I am wrong, but I am sure its Hiashi Hyuuga.
> 
> I don't release spoilers myself, and I try to refrain from accidentally doing so.



Oh. Well,I probaly have heard his name befor then, but nothing that really has made him stood out. Sorry.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 1, 2006)

is the next chapter coming out soon cause i definatly can't wait for it!


----------



## Suzie (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow. Update please.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> is the next chapter coming out soon cause i definatly can't wait for it!



Itachi-kun, the fact that you guys review my story is the fuel that keeps me writing. So the more reviews, the faster the chapters come!But I'm working on the next chapter right now, so give me a little more time and I should be done writing it.


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 1, 2006)

it's beautiful


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Mookville90 said:
			
		

> it's beautiful



My bro has told me it's good! Now I know it's a good fic!


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 2, 2006)

So where is the new chapter?
  I want to see it before I leave Iraq!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 2, 2006)

ur gonna leave for iraq? Whoa man are u american cause they say they gonna get u guyz and wherez the new chapter i dun have time during school to read it!


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 2, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> So where is the new chapter?
> I want to see it before I leave Iraq!!!



Do you mean for Iraq, or are you already serving.

If you aren't serving, sorry, but that is what I got from your post. If so, what branch?


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am in the military serving for the 101st airborne division and will be leaving Iraq sometime soon.  I will be leaving Iraq and headed home.  They won't tell us when, but I hope its soon...  (Contemplates on what to do when he gets home)  
Must read more Naruto Manga.  
Must get Kenshin Manga.  
Must get more Anime.  
Must watch more Anime.

  Have fun and thanks for your support and concern.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 2, 2006)

Seiji, the last chapter I had up should be on page two, but I'm still making the next one. Sorry.


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 2, 2006)

please hurry


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 2, 2006)

keep the updates coming!chaw!


----------



## Dragen (Sep 2, 2006)

yea update ASAP Its really keeping me intrested. Plus i like how it set i a more realistic setting with the Drinking and what not. Update i want to know what happens next.


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes,i am also eager to see a new update.Soon i hope!


----------



## obvious (Sep 5, 2006)

I realised that your thread and my thread are simialr i mean hinata and naruto are drug addicts in mine but in yours their is drugs too!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL, I wonder if that's a good thing... but Hinata is no druggie in mine though. And I wouldn't consider Naruto an addict, just one fo those people who do it when they feel like, not when they have to have it.( Did that make sense?)


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

A/N-Hey guys! I?m typing this up at school, since the teacher gave us some free time. So, let the chapter begin!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


The dirt-paved road was covered with dust clouds as Hinata dragged her feet on the road. She bit her lip in regret. ?Kurenai-sensei, I can?t believe you?re making me do this?? Kurenai had made her a deal. If Kurenai bought Hinata the prenatal pills she needed to have a healthy baby, then Hinata would have to tell the father of her child, of whom Kurenai still didn?t know the name of, she was pregnant. The regret doubled on Hinata?s shoulders.? How will Naruto react? How can I expect him to believe me; I mean he doesn?t even remember what happened!? Hinata?s mind wandered as she climbed the steps to Naruto?s house. She raised her shaking fist to knock on the door. But on the first knock, Hinata looked up to see a note on the door.

? To whom it May Concern,
				Sorry, but I?m not here. I?m out training in the woods outside the village. Should be back sometime tomorrow.
							     Naruto.?

	Hinata nearly had a stroke. ? I came all this way? What could be the chances?? Sighing, Hinata rested herself on the rail of the steps. ?Hinata, is that you child?? A voice called from the ground. It was the Hokage, with pipe in hand.? Hokage! I?ll be right down sir!? The teenager rushed downstairs, bowing at the waist in front of the 3rd Hokage. The old man chuckled.? Now now, child. There?s no need for that.?
?Um, okay.? Hinata sat back up. The Hokage blew a puff of smoke out of his mouth. ?Is Naruto not at home?? Hinata shook her head.? No, he isn?t. He left a note on the door, though. As the old man walked beside her, Hinata questioned him. ? Did you need to see him sir??

	?No no, I was just walking around the village, seeing how everyone is doing. It?s good that Naruto has friends like you to visit him.? Friends, huh? A guy gets drunk and knocks you up and you?re his friend? ? Uh yeah, I just wanted to see how he was doing. ?
Hinata was becoming good at lying these days. ?Hinata, do you mind walking me around the village??
? Of course not sir!?

	Walking past young children playing together in a yard, Sendaime began talking. ?Naruto, he?s never been all that popular in this village. He has no family, which means essentially alone in this world. It?s a shame that anyone should be without family.? ?But that?s what I?m going to give him.? Hinata thought, putting her hands over her stomach.? By having this baby, I?m giving something he never had---- family.?
? Hinata, do you have a stomachache? You?re rubbing your belly.?
Hinata blushed in embarrassment.? Um, no, you see, I, uh, just put them there!? Hinata dropped her hands to her side, making the Hokage give her a strange look. Hinata looked up to see a small child running towards her and Sendaime.? Grandpa! Grandpa!? Konohamaru was followed  by his usual posse. The ninja- in training gave Hinata a short greeting, then turned his attention back to his Grandfather.? Hey Gramps, have you seen the Boss around?? The boy asked. Chuckling, the Hokage answered. ? If you?re referring  to Naruto, he wasn?t home, right Hinata?? Picking up where he left off, Hinata nodded.? He went on a short training trip.? ?Aww man!? Konohamaru pouted. ? I wanted him to teach us some new ninja moves!? ?Well, it?ll have to wait ?till another time.? Putting his hand on Konohamaru?s head, he smiled at the boy. ?Can you escort an old man home?? Hinata?s mind did it?s usual wandering. ? Will Naruto be this kind to our child? Knowing him, he?ll probably want to teach them everything he knows. I want to see that.? Somehow, the walk with Hokage seemed to make telling Naruto much easier.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A/N- I apologize if the story is getting filler-ish, but I can?t help it. The story just flows. But anyways, read & review!


----------



## obvious (Sep 5, 2006)

i liek it it seems to gewt better much better


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Sep 5, 2006)

great update^^
hope to read more soon


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 5, 2006)

Am i crying ?
I told myself I wouldn't cry.....
*runs away sobbing*


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

Mookville90 said:
			
		

> Am i crying ?
> I told myself I wouldn't cry.....
> *runs away sobbing*



So silly!


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 5, 2006)

sob sob sob wht are tears doing on my face no WAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Dragen (Sep 5, 2006)

great update cant wait for the next one.


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 6, 2006)

I can sense the love from Hinata and Naruto already.  How are you going to get Naruto to snap into reality when Hinata tells him?  I have some Ideas, but I will leave it to you.  I like suspense.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 6, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> I can sense the love from Hinata and Naruto already.  How are you going to get Naruto to snap into reality when Hinata tells him?  I have some Ideas, but I will leave it to you.  I like suspense.



Suspense is the best isn't it? But I'm glad you like it, because I'll need a little time to make the story flow perfectly. But I'll try to update as soon as I can.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 8, 2006)

yo likes your fanfic its mest up wat  happened though the whole sex scene at first ithought it was the kyuubi but then i  saw what you typed it was the weed


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 9, 2006)

wow can't for the next update!


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah.... When is the next update?  Been waiting 2 days now.


----------



## hunter268 (Sep 9, 2006)

it....it was so beautiful  seriuosly tho great chapter cant wait to read more


----------



## arithx (Sep 9, 2006)

Interesting story line but I'm not sure whether I like it as much as some of the other types of story lines :\


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

arithx said:
			
		

> Interesting story line but I'm not sure whether I like it as much as some of the other types of story lines :\



Well not everyone is gonna love it.Anyways, Seiji, I'll need a while to update. But I promise I'll PM you as soon as I update!


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 9, 2006)

arithx said:
			
		

> Interesting story line but I'm not sure whether I like it as much as some of the other types of story lines :\


 
Actually this is one of the more original storylines i've seen for a while. I like it because it seems to be touching a very sensitive issue and that is *teen preganancy. *And this is the only fic I've read that I actually crave the next installment like cooked crack.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 9, 2006)

@Chibi-Usa: Nice story really original thats wat makes it addictive.

@Mookville90: LOL. I always imagined shino as a drug dealer. lol. thats funny man u made my day


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

^^ I'm so glad you think so. Thanks for the support


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 9, 2006)

Just got through the 1st chap. xD

Man this stuff is like an automatic turn on depending on your mood.
Being a NarutoxHinata fan it was nice. 

Hope to see Naruto do some romantic stuff, not just get some from Hinata.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Just got through the 1st chap. xD
> 
> Man this stuff is like an automatic turn on depending on your mood.
> Being a NarutoxHinata fan it was nice.
> ...



There'll be a lil somethin before the fic ends, I can all but guaruntee it.(Did I just spoil my own fanfic? )


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 9, 2006)

K, I've read all 4 chapters.

Brilliant, keep working on it. Let the story flow like u planned no need to rush for the impatient fans like myself


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Sep 11, 2006)

yea, im eager to see Naruto's reaction when she tells him.lol.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 11, 2006)

A/N- I did it. I did exactly what I didn?t want to do. I rushed a chapter. -_-; I?m hoping that despite me forcing it, that it fits in just right and doesn?t seem rushed. And on that note, let the chapter begin.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

?I can?t take this?? Naruto groaned as he took the mile walk back to the village.? I had that dream again! Why?!? It wrecked Naruto?s brain. Hoping that training would clear his mind, he went on a small trip away from the village. But to no avail.? What the hell is wrong with me?!? Sighing, Naruto realized that his pondering it wouldn?t help any. ?Maybe I should just talk to Hinata about it.? Chuckling to himself, he kept talking. ? Yeah. Right. I?ll just go up to Hinata, tell her I had a sex dream about her, and that I can?t get it out of my head. And then I?ll hope she?s cool with it.? Naruto?s sarcasm was thick in Naruto?s voice.? I think I?ll pass.?
~~~~~~~~~~~​	?Kurenai-sensei, you got the medicine.? Hinata said as she popped a pill in her mouth, washing it down with some water afterwards.? Mmm-hmm. I held my part of the deal. Did you?? Hinata scratched the top of her head.? I tried, but I couldn?t. He wasn?t home.? Kurenai eyed Hinata with suspicion, seeing if the girl was telling the truth. Knowing that she was, the Jounin went on with another question. ?Hinata, who is the father?? The question threw Hinata off, almost making her drop the pill bottle she was holding.? The father? Well, it?s??-taking a sharp breath in, she forced out her words.-?It?s Naruto.?

	It wasn?t surprising to Kurenai, just shocking. Kurenai sat there, saying the first thing that came to her mind.? Your parents, they?re not gonna like this. They?re not gonna like this at all.? Putting her head down, Hinata agreed.? I?ve actually put some thought into it. I realized that they?d never forgive me for being pregnant, let alone the father being Naruto. But when the time comes, I?ll have no choice but to tell them.?

~~~~~~~~​	?Kakashi-sensei, I just got back to the village. Can this wait?? An impatient Naruto crossed his arms as he followed the silver haired man into town.? Naruto, can?t you spare some time for your dear old teacher?? Kakashi replied in a sarcastically sad tone. The teenager grumbled in response.? Since when do you need a tag along to go and buy porn??
? I resent that comment. I prefer the term ?adult entertainment?. And anyways, I?m not going into town for that.?
?Then what??
?I?m going to meet Kurenai.?
? So you?re going into town for a date?!?
Turning around, Naruto tried to walk away. ?I?m leaving.? Snatching the back of Naruto?s collar, Kakashi dragged the boy along.? No you?re not. Kurenai told me to bring you with me, and that?s what I?m going to do. Now let?s go.?


?Hinata, can you move a little faster? I don?t want to keep Kakashi waiting.?
?Why Kurenai-sensei? You?ve never given him the time of day before.? Making Kurenai blush a little, she shook her head.? It?s not like that Hinata!? For a moment, Kurenai acted like an embarrassed teenage girl. She quickly regained her composure. ?Here! This is where we?re going to meet him.? The two females sat down on the bench before them, both watching as people passed by. Hinata took in the scenery, looking at the bakery behind her, and the small shops around it. It was a clear day, the sun beaming out with no clouds to cover it. She was drawn in by it, not noticing Kakashi walk up, or a certain blonde haired boy who seemed surprised to see her.

	Nudging her, Kurenai woke Hinata out of her trance.? As you can see,?Kakashi said as he sat down beside Kurenai ? I did exactly as you asked. So did I just help set up a blind date or somethin???  ? Not exactly. Now if you don?t mind we should go --- they?ll need some time alone.? Walking off with Kakashi, Kurenai left a wide- eyed Hinata with an equally wide-eyed Naruto, leaving fate to take its course.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A/N- I wasn?t a big fan of this chapter, except for the little Naruto Kakashi interaction. But maybe I?m being too hard on myself. Or not? I?m preparing myself for a few flames, so go easy on me!


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the new update!!Its getting closer and closer to her having to tell him!!!I hope u get a new update soooon!!<333333
i have an addiction to this fanfic.lol.


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh Man...! The tension is building inside of me...

I like this chapter. The anticipation that it creates really sets up the next chapter nicely. Great job.

Even though you said it was rushed, I could not tell. Great work, Chibi-USA!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 11, 2006)

Crimson_Eyes said:
			
		

> I love the new update!!Its getting closer and closer to her having to tell him!!!I hope u get a new update soooon!!<333333
> i have an addiction to this fanfic.lol.



You didn't think this chap was horrible?


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 11, 2006)

No... This chapter was great!

I love it.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 11, 2006)

Vanguard89 said:
			
		

> Oh Man...! The tension is building inside of me...
> 
> I like this chapter. The anticipation that it creates really sets up the next chapter nicely. Great job.
> 
> Even though you said it was rushed, I could not tell. Great work, Chibi-USA!



Wow.They like it. 
But on a side note, my name is Chibi-Usa (pronouced Oooh-saaa, not USA)
Just a little side note.


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry...

Still... An very good chapter. I enjoyed reading it. A lot.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I'm working on the next as we speak, but I promised myself I wouldn't rush this chap, so I might do a little revising.


----------



## Dragen (Sep 11, 2006)

Dont rush it quility is always better than speed.


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 12, 2006)

> ?Hinata, can you move a little faster? I don?t want to keep Kakashi waiting.?
> ?Why Kurenai-sensei? You?re never given him the time of day before.?



Well played 

As for all this suspense, i just have to say that your so cruel for making us wait Chibi-Usa!!!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh please forgive me!! I don't mean to be so cruel!


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 13, 2006)

...... I.Need.More.Chapters.
wow you're update was great. Now I have to wait for more


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 13, 2006)

I love the positive feedback you guys give me!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 13, 2006)

lol. nice storyline, im craving more, youre making me suffer


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, i agree with the post above me.This story is so unique!!It makes meh want more soon.But you know, don't rush.^^


----------



## Suzie (Sep 14, 2006)

ooo I love it...I can't wait for the next chappie


----------



## naruhina26 (Sep 15, 2006)

cnt w8 for the nxt scene


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 15, 2006)

awesome update man much better than all good job!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 15, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> awesome update man much better than all good job!



What do you mean?


----------



## naruhina26 (Sep 16, 2006)

how can i join any naruhina FCs


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 16, 2006)

go into the fanclubs area, find a naruhina fanclub, post and say you want in, copy a banner from that group and put it in your sig.(owned)


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 16, 2006)

Negative rep me plz


----------



## Saurus (Sep 16, 2006)

MORE CHAPTERS ---- this fan fic owns.. .


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 18, 2006)

I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm in the middle of writing the next chapter, so it should be up in about a week, if everything goes well.^^


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 18, 2006)

Whys it taking so long  your starting to make me cry. forget about life who needs it keep writing.(sleep is for losers)


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 18, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> Whys it taking so long  your starting to make me cry. forget about life who needs it keep writing.(sleep is for losers)



>< Darn me and my desire to keep my grades up, sleep for 8 hours a day, eat and bathe!


----------



## Dragen (Sep 20, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:
			
		

> >< Darn me and my desire to keep my grades up, sleep for 8 hours a day, eat and bathe!



Bahhhhh who needs that stuff when you've got us to give you praise about your fan fic


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 21, 2006)

wow ur updates are good but far apart


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 22, 2006)

A/N- Alright, another update! I guess this is the climax of the story somewhat. Anyways, on with the chapter!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


“Here. “ Naruto said as he handed Hinata a soda. She sat cross-legged on his futon, drinking the soda slowly. Naruto sat down beside her, nervous. Everything about the situation was nervous. He was nervous, the walk from town had a nervous silence, and even Hinata was nervous. “So do wanna say what you have to first Hinata?” She nodded. “Naruto, “Hinata began, her hand shaking. “You might not believe what I’m about to say, but it’s the truth, I swear. “Her eyes were clenched closed with fear. She opened them in response to Naruto grabbing her hand, and stroking it gently. In a serious tone, Naruto responded. “ I know you wouldn’t lie to me Hinata. You’re not that type of person.” Blushing, Hinata began speaking.

	“It was when we were at Kiba’s party. First we talked a little bit, then we went upstairs and we, we---- Cutting Hinata off, Naruto’s eyes were full of realization. “ We had sex, didn’t we?” He waited for her to react, and say ‘Oh no! How could you say that!’ then backhand him and leave. But instead, Hinata’s eyes equaled his in size and emotion.
“How did you--- I thought you didn’t remember that night!”
“ It came back to me the other night. “ Naruto confessed. “And it’s stayed in my mind since. It’s what I wanted to talk to you about.” Letting out a sigh of relief, Naruto gave Hinata’s hand a quick squeeze. “And I thought I was going crazy. I mean, how sad you looked, I knew it wasn’t a fantasy, I—“Naruto stopped himself, letting his words sink into his brain.” Hinata, you looked so sad. Why was that? Oh god, I didn’t rape you did I?” Oh no!” Hinata gasped out.  “No you didn’t rape me! I was sad because…” Hinata’s voice trailed off, slipping her hand away from Naruto’s. ”Hinata, I wanna know what you felt.” Naruto said as he wrapped his arms around her, his chest to her back. He pressed his lips to her ear, getting a gasp from Hinata.” I may remember the act, but I don’t remember the details. And I want to know. So tell me.”

	“I-It’s j-just th-that “Hinata stuttered out. ‘ Oh man, I haven’t freaked out like this around Naruto for the longest!” Hinata thought to herself.’ But then again, I’ve never had Naruto do this to me before!’ Regaining her composure, Hinata kept talking. " You were really, really drunk that night, and you were high too. So I guess I should've known better, but I wanted to be with you so bad!" Hinata turned around, surprising Naruto as she placed her hands on his cheeks. “Naruto, I love you so much! And I don't want you to be alone anymore!" Tears streamed down Hinata's face. “I just want you to be happy."

Naruto kissed Hinata , tangling his hands in her short blue hair. Hinata gently pulled away." Naruto, there's something else I need to tell you." Hinata said in between short breaths. Naruto kissed her again, stopping her from talking.” Let it wait." He pleaded." Right now, I want to make you feel like I should've that night."

‘But I need to tell him about the baby.’ Hinata’s mind tried to force the words out of her mouth, which was now covered by Naruto’s steamed filled one, but to no avail. She closed her eyes, giving into the feeling that was consuming her.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A/N- I’m so sorry! For all of you who wanted a lemon, I’m sorry! >< One day in the future, I might make this chap a lemon, but for now, I’ll leave it as it is. Read and Review.


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 22, 2006)

Damn thats good.  Your cliff hangers are great!


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 22, 2006)

man thats messed up   lol they baby gona come out with 10 tials lol


----------



## Suzie (Sep 22, 2006)

@ninetailednaruto

No Triple Posting please  

------------

That was a Wonderful Chapter


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you Hitsu Chan!


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 22, 2006)

sowy:runs away crying


----------



## Dragen (Sep 22, 2006)

Damn you and your cliffhangers, But anyway good update and i cant wait to read more.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 22, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:
			
		

> sowy:runs away crying



There's No Need to Cry  

(Now lets stop spamming in this fanfic thread) :sweat


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh, it's okay! Don't feel bad about it!


----------



## Dragen (Sep 22, 2006)

so when's the next update? Soon right.


----------



## Nevara Araven (Sep 22, 2006)

Hitsu Chan said:
			
		

> There's No Need to Cry
> 
> (Now lets stop spamming in this fanfic thread) :sweat


He's right, there is no need to cry, im sure she'll update soon....Anyway...awesome chapter, just started reading it. Please keep updating, i am officially hooked to this story.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 22, 2006)

Yay! Another Addict!


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 22, 2006)

man i think i was crying to much i cant see but somehow still is typeing lolol


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 22, 2006)

oh gawd  ......
*runs away in a moment of weakness*
I'm back but your updates are so (excuse my language) fucking great. Now I won't be happy till I see another update


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Sep 23, 2006)

I luv the story! im hooked!!!! xDDDDD


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 23, 2006)

Leonhart_Strife said:
			
		

> I luv the story! im hooked!!!! xDDDDD



I have born witness to the awesomeness Chibi-Usa (Oooh-sa, not USA! ... Right?) and I must say that I am very much so enjoying this fanfic.

Keep up the awesome story, Chibi-Usa!


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 23, 2006)

AWESOME JOB MAN!!!!!! good job awesome update!!!!!!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Sep 23, 2006)

nice one when the next update


----------



## Saurus (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow this stuff is almost better than sex ...
I WANT MORE, MORRRRRrEEEEEEEeE !!!      
:can :shrooms :shrooms


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 23, 2006)

yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo just read this  fanfic man it was.. wow....just....wow  it wa  wow   like it was about    it was narutos brithday lets just say hinata tried to rape him  ino gave shino a BJ! if you know what i mean naruto finds out the  kyuubi is jaking off in his mind lolololololol lmao  droped on the floor died


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 23, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:
			
		

> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo just read this  fanfic man it was.. wow....just....wow  it wa  wow   like it was about    it was narutos brithday lets just say hinata tried to rape him  ino gave shino a BJ! if you know what i mean naruto finds out the  kyuubi is jaking off in his mind lolololololol lmao  droped on the floor died



wtf?????Where did that come from wtf???????


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 23, 2006)

go to fanfiction and look for hilarius  and  there you go you gona be ckicin up sorry but dont know how to link but look for helarius in fanfiction when you do the search


----------



## Suzie (Sep 23, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:
			
		

> go to fanfiction and look for hilarius  and  there you go you gona be ckicin up sorry but dont know how to link but look for helarius in fanfiction when you do the search



I'm not trying to be mean but do not say random stuff....And please type more correctly or you may have other members get mad at you for your spelling errors and such.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 23, 2006)

where did you come from  i thin i saw you before  um....did you see my fanfic


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 23, 2006)

Ninetailednaruto, could please _please_ not talk about such random things in my thread? I kinda want to keep it focused on the story.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 24, 2006)

mann more updatesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 24, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:
			
		

> mann more updatesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


 
*SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!! *


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 24, 2006)

ummm i think nintailednaruto is spamming, dun spam here and i can't wait for the next update and ps dun move the storyline so slow but still add details just my opinion


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 24, 2006)

i need somthing else to do than read fafics


----------



## Dragen (Sep 24, 2006)

Then find something else to do and stop spamming. 

When is the next update Chibi? I hope its soon.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm hooked. I really can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 24, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> ummm i think nintailednaruto is spamming, dun spam here and i can't wait for the next update and ps dun move the storyline so slow but still add details just my opinion



 I'm sorry if the storyline is moving too slow for you, but it's just so hard to get a quick moving storyline in _and_ the details that make a great story. But I'll try.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 24, 2006)

To get rid of ninetailednaruto, go to user CP on top of every forums, look for buddy/ignore link on the bottom left side of the next page and add "ninetailednaruto" under ignore.

He constantly posts, seems to get a few posts in the wrong threads, etc.  There are a better way to raise post count other than spamming 20 times in the same thread on the same day.

Back to the topic: keep up the good work with the fanfic!!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh my I just read this whole thing and now im abig fan I cant wait for the next update!!!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 24, 2006)

You guys like my fanfic so much...Thank you for your support! I can't way that enough!


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 25, 2006)

i support u all the way Chibi take ur time quality>quantity though both is good too


----------



## Dragen (Sep 26, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> i support u all the way Chibi take ur time quality>quantity though both is good too



I totally agree. Take your time quality is always better than quantity.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 27, 2006)

GOGOGOGO and btw do u go to skool a lot cause it seems u have a lot of skool cause i do too reps for u vause ur awesome!!


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Sep 27, 2006)

just read the update love it!!<3
I really get into this story, it has a unique story line.(omg, iv said that so many time, i hope it isn't annoying.xD)


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 27, 2006)

Crimson_Eyes said:
			
		

> just read the update love it!!<3
> I really get into this story, it has a unique story line.(omg, iv said that so many time, i hope it isn't annoying.xD)



Annoying? Oh no! I get happy everytime I hear that, or a good review!

And yes Itachi, I'm still in school I take honors classes, and they're really, really HARD.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 27, 2006)

me too i take honor classes too maybe that's y ur so good???LOL tons of hwrk i have tons if it ugh


----------



## Hinata Hyuga. (Sep 29, 2006)

as you can tell i love hinata *looks up at name*  *then looks down at siggie*


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, I hope that makes my story more enjoyable for you.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 29, 2006)

lol it probably does! Reps for you Chibi-Usa!!!!!


----------



## Nevara Araven (Sep 30, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:
			
		

> Well, I hope that makes my story more enjoyable for you.


Love, love love your thread story.(it feels kind of weird giving a complement to a person who actually deserves it and not just to be nice to soften my darkness *Shivers*) Ive been following it for quite sometime now, but dont rush it. Take as long as you need, ill be waiting and ill never leave the uninevitable fate of your story to die in my mind like i have let so many people ....anyway, keep up the incontrovertible excellent work!


----------



## L (Oct 1, 2006)

uhhh... ya am friggin hooked on this fic(well that happenes almost everytime i see a naruto/hina fic )and i just readed from the start to here in like under 30 min....PLEASE UPDATE PLEASE!!!this is one of the most origenal ones out there, so gj on that!!!!(i know i spelled origenal but what ever ....)


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 2, 2006)

I knew I missed commenting on a fic...

Please update this! It's getting good.


----------



## Nevara Araven (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you Chiba-usa, for bestowing your brilliance in writing upon us. 
It has been both a gift and a blessing to read this story.
Maybe you should post some stories on .
I bet you could get sucessful from there like one of my favorite writers, Bomee.(A.K.A kathleen Leu)


----------



## Vance (Oct 5, 2006)

I want mooooorrrreee!!!


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Oct 5, 2006)

yes, hopeing for an update sooon!^^


----------



## Vanguard89 (Oct 6, 2006)

I cannot wait for the next update... Chibi-Usa, you rock...


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 6, 2006)

A/N-Another chapter is here! I had a case of writer?s block, but I managed to get through it. And now it begins!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hinata?s eyes fluttered opened as the morning light hit her eyes through the blinds. Her eyes met with a well-toned chest that rose up and down with every breath. Her eyes traveled up to Naruto?s face, which had a calm look over. Smiling, Hinata shook his shoulder, causing him to stir.? Huh? Oh, Hinata??

~~~~~~~~​	As the both of them got dressed, Hinata remembered about the bay. ?Naruto, there?s something we need to talk about. Right now, I have to get home, but after I get that out of the way, we need to finish this chapter of confessions.? Boldly kissing Naruto to on the cheek, she walked out, rushing home.

~~~~~~~~​	?Hinata! Where have you been?!? Hanabi gasped out as soon as Hinata came through the door. The older of the Hyuuga sisters made a shushing sound, closing the door.? Quiet! Father will hear you!?
?No he won?t!? Hanabi hissed. ? Because he?s not here! He?s out in the village looking for you!? Hinata bit her lip, realizing that this wasn?t going to blow over easy. Hanabi stared at her, annoyed.? You?ve changed.? She said, catching Hinata?s attention.? What??
?You heard me. I don?t what?s happened to you over the past few weeks, but it?s something. It?s seems Neji was right.?
Hearing his name, Hinata tensed up. ? Neji? What did he say?! Is he with father?!? Hanabi smirked. ? Yup. Once he found out you were supposedly ?missing?, he couldn?t stop telling father that he suspected something was up with you. I guess his hatred for you has grown to be more than his hate for the main house itself, because he was more than happy to help father out. What are you hiding??

	?I?m pregnant Hanabi.? The words left Hinata?s mouth instinctively, shocking Hinata herself when she said them. Hanabi blinked, as if that was her way of letting the message get to her brain. ?What??
? I said I?m pregnant.?
?Huh? You, pregnant?! By who? When did this happen? What are you to tell Father?!?
The last question is the one that worried Hinata. ? I don?t know. I don?t want to even tell him.? Hanabi, still a bit thrown off by the information Hinata just gave her, walked to the door.? I?ll cover for you. I?ll tell Father?something. I have a feeling you have something you need to do.?
?Can you really tell??
Hanabi turned halfway around, facing her sister, smirking.? You don?t need the byakugan to see that.? Nodding, Hinata walked out past Hanabi, going to find Naruto, and hopefully, a bit of closure that she had been yearning for.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A/N- Okay, I don?t know much about Hanabi, or her personality (I watch the dub version and I?m behind on the manga) , so I was really iffy about this part. But I hope I got somewhat close to her personality. And please tell me if I did if you know. But as always, Read & Review!


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 6, 2006)

Ah man, post more, or at least put what you have so far on fanfiction.net.

Very good stories recently from here.


----------



## Dragen (Oct 6, 2006)

That was a great update. I can't wait for the next one. I agree with juggernaut you should atleast consider posting this on Fanfiction.net cause it is really good.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 6, 2006)

I think I will when I have more time. You have to go through a longer process when you put them up there.


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Oct 6, 2006)

More and more i'm liking this fanfic...keep up the good updates...


----------



## elektroniks (Oct 6, 2006)

why do I read this when so soon?
Now I have to wait again 
It's a great update....Any hints on the next chapter?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice update. now i have to wait again i think im going to explode!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Oct 7, 2006)

It is good, and now I can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesome update, but now I'm sad because I have to wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 7, 2006)

I hate making you guys sad! But I do need my in between chapter breaks...


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (Oct 7, 2006)

!!!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 7, 2006)

LOVED it...keep up the wonderful work


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 8, 2006)

...WHOA AWESOME GET THE NEXT UPDATE OR ELSE I'LL FAINT IT'S A DRUG TO ME SO ADDICTIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPS!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice. Though I think you should make the chapters longer. Cant wait til she tells Naruto. ;D


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 8, 2006)

Terrible theme for a Naruto story. Believe it!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 8, 2006)

Believe it! said:
			
		

> Terrible theme for a Naruto story. Believe it!



Well I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 8, 2006)

yo thats the first insult on this page i saw so  far but yea keep up the good work man it make me mad they ended naruto after  episode 201  grrrrrrrr


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 8, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:
			
		

> yo thats the first insult on this page i saw so  far but yea keep up the good work man it make me mad they ended naruto after  episode 201  grrrrrrrr



they didn't end whddya mean and WHT THE HELL sum1 insulted such a good FF chibi-USA can i neg rep him?
not nintailed its uh believe it


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 8, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> they didn't end whddya mean and WHT THE HELL sum1 insulted such a good FF chibi-USA can i neg rep him?
> not nintailed its uh believe it



yea that guy sucks. also dont neg rep him, he wants negative rep just look at hsi rep now


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 9, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> they didn't end whddya mean and WHT THE HELL sum1 insulted such a good FF Chibi-Usa can i neg rep him?
> not nintailed its uh believe it



I love you itachi  But you don't have to do that.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 9, 2006)

I feel its my duty to help Chibi-USA because you bless my life with ur fanfic its no problem!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Oct 9, 2006)

Believe it! said:
			
		

> Terrible theme for a Naruto story. Believe it!



heyheyhey, if you don't like it then don't read it, and if you find flaws in the storie just say so, but don't point out that you just don't like it, alot of other people do, and that makes the (awsome) writter feel bad.I personaly think if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all.


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Oct 9, 2006)

p.s. love teh new update!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 10, 2006)

dun duble post use the edit button plz but i support wht u say becasue good critizime is good for writers but just insulting them sucks


----------



## seijiro03 (Oct 10, 2006)

ZOMG... I haven't been online for about 2 months, but i can't wait for the next update.  I really want to see what happens to Hinata and Naruto.  I'm rooting for them really.  I love the pairing and how this story is going.  Keep it up.  Also a suggestion...  Naruto and Neji Fight.  That would be something interesting.       Well enough said.  Have fun and thanks for your fanfic.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 10, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> ZOMG... I haven't been online for about 2 months, but i can't wait for the next update.  I really want to see what happens to Hinata and Naruto.  I'm rooting for them really.  I love the pairing and how this story is going.  Keep it up.  Also a suggestion...  Naruto and Neji Fight.  That would be something interesting.       Well enough said.  Have fun and thanks for your fanfic.



Seiji, I really wanted a confrontation like that, but with me tying up all the strings in the story and bringing it to an end, I can't make any promises.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 11, 2006)

I quite enjoyed reading this. Very original topic, I've only seen it once before in Naruto fandom. Thumbs up.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 11, 2006)

I hate updates soooo much and yet i love them.  plz help lol


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 11, 2006)

u can always busy urself by emrsing urself in other fanfics or u can live a life waiting every sec for an update me i go wit the second option


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 12, 2006)

I didn't insult anyone. I just said that it was a terrible theme to put to a series like Naruto. That does not say anything about the plot or how it was written. Believe it!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 12, 2006)

Well thats why its called a fan "Fiction". So dont tell peopel that they have a terrible theme because its their story, not yours. Now how about you go to hell. Believe it!


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 12, 2006)

uhm dude it`s a fanfic..
made by fans...
original story...
could or could not have anything to do with the anime


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 12, 2006)

I hope the next chapter of this is a long one. When will there be another chapter?


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 12, 2006)

well  its like an insult comeon  bad theme no terrible is what you said its like your insulting chibi  personaly   i think your an ass  BALIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 12, 2006)

dude dun insult ppl in post jeez ppl would start flaming u and cause an argument in this thread which would piss of mods so stfu believe it u just want to get neg rep


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats what she said woooooooooooo.

Believe it! umm heres some advice. You dont like the theme? Dont read it. Want neg rep?Be like me and put it in your sig so people know to neg rep u if u deserve it. Dont care what im saying? K,bye.

That is all


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 13, 2006)

man  you know that theme for naruto  with the pics of tsunade and all the girls in the back in kimonos well that song man i been listening to it cause i downloaded it   man just man i love that *** song


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 13, 2006)

o yeah  just found out  that its an ep 209 of naruto am i like the only one who didnt know that


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 13, 2006)

dude triple post???? ppl get really pissed about it BTW there isn't a naruto episode 209 out yet


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 13, 2006)

sowy bout that mycpu   was moving slow so i  clicked twice and there was three so i deleted the other one again sowy


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 14, 2006)

oh that't ok but just remember if that happens delete both of those but i get that sumtimes too so dun worry


----------



## dayside (Oct 14, 2006)

very interesting story  i like it


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 15, 2006)

how can u NOT like ehehehehehe..... Chibi-USA update soon plz i can't wait for this update plzpzlpzlzplpzlpzlpzlpzlpzlplz


----------



## gaarabiju (Oct 17, 2006)

this is a realy good one but although I got to admit that at the begining I hated it because of the way they had it but then after a while I got there...oh and btw  congratulations on becomein a naruhina fan DIE NARUSAKU FANS *evil laugh*


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Oct 18, 2006)

Plz update plz plz plz plz plz


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 18, 2006)

yea yea yea update comon i'm going crazy


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 30, 2006)

A/N- Hey guys. I know it?s been an extremely long time since I updated, but life?s been keeping me busy. Sorry. Well, here?s the chapter. It?s?well, you?ll see.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

?Hinata, you got back here quick.? Naruto said as he opened the door to his small apartment. He met Hinata?s face with a grin, causing Hinata to smile as well. ?Naruto, I need to tell you something; obviously.? Hinata said as she sat down at the small table in the kitchen area. Naruto followed her, putting his hands on Hinata?s shoulders.? Okay.? ?The best way to handle this? Hinata thought to herself, ?is to blurt it out.? Hinata opened her mouth to speak, but a banging on the door interrupted her. Naruto rushed to the door, gaping it wide open. ?Who the hell---?Naruto was cut off be Hinata?s father throwing him halfway down the steps, making Neji chuckle. Hinata gasped. ?Father? Neji? How did you find me?!?

Hiashi used his arm as a blockage in front of Hinata as she tried to go to help the fallen Naruto. ?Simple child. We followed you. I saw you leave from home after talking with your sister. And you came here.? Hiashi snatched up Hinata?s arm, causing her to wince in pain. ?Now the question is why?? Hiashi growled. ?Why would you even disgrace our family name by spending time with that worthless fox?! Why?!? Neji?s smile managed to get even bigger. ?Yes, Hinata, why??

Hinata?s mouth curled into a somewhat dark smile, confusing Hiashi and Neji. ?You two really want to know why?!? She had all eyes on her, including Naruto?s barely open ones. Staring her father straight in the eyes, Hinata said it. ?I?m pregnant.? The Head of the Hyuuga clan froze, shocked. Neji?s mouth was gaped open, as well as Naruto?s.? This is not the way I wanted him to find out.? Hinata thought regretfully. She looked at Naruto, who was still blinking dumbly. Snatching her arm away, she rushed beside Naruto, wrapping her arms around his neck. ?I know it?s surprising, but we?ll work through it, right?? Naruto turned to face Hinata. ?Yeah, we will Hinata. It?ll take some time though.? Naruto must?ve known that?s what Hinata needed to hear, because her smile beamed with happiness.? I think we have all the time in the world Naruto, all the time in the world.?

In time, Hiashi would manage to accept his Grandson.
In time, Naruto and Hinata would learn to be the best parents.
In time, the Konoha village would come to adore the extremely hyper little boy.

In time.

*THE END*​~~~~~~~~~~
A/N- Yup, it?s over. But relax; I?m working on a one-shot epilogue. But regardless, Review!


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 30, 2006)

ohhh! Hinata is pregnant...awsome so far!


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes! Blonde haired byakugan children! Great job, keep it up!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 30, 2006)

wow the end alrdy.....AWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 30, 2006)

Any plan for sequel?

We need to know what will happen to Hinata since she probably broke the marriage tradition and had child with someone not approved by the Hyuuga.

And would Naruto live to get out of that room once the shock wears off?


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 31, 2006)

ummmm so is the epilogue the closure to this and a sequel maybe too?


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey didn`t you see the words *THE END*

though I think it was quite rushed??


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Oct 31, 2006)

*teardrops*
It was an honor to read a story this great!i will always remember it.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 31, 2006)

Samara said:


> ohhh! Hinata is pregnant...awsome so far!


 
Dude
#1 Hinata was pregnant from the first post. 
#2 What do you mean so far? It's over 

RAWR. Cant wait till your sequel if there is one. I have enjoyed your FanFic until th every end  Thank you for writing.


----------



## Suzie (Oct 31, 2006)

That was the end.....

 

Well, It was good while it lasted. Nice Job.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 31, 2006)

@ naruhina26   Yeah, to some extent it was rushed, but I really wanted closure on this fic.

But I'm so happy you guys enjoyed my fic! I'll try to make the epilouge as fufilling as possible.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 31, 2006)

IT MADE ME SHAKE!I FEEL SO WEIRD AFTER I READ REALLY GOOD NARUHINA FICS.ITS LATEB NOW THOUGH.OI,I FEEL DIZZY,HOPPY HOLAWEEM
OAWW SHIT I SPELT TAT RONG...HICCUP....TOOO MUCH CANDY....UGGHHHHH.......BLAH BLAH BLAH...........i think im gonna puke...i drank my mom margareta....i think IM dunk...drink...drunk....shit im tipsy....i gotta go....great fic tho....oi...ttyl...


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 1, 2006)

see i new the epilougue was coming thought the story itself is probably finished oh well and congrats on narutofangurl u finally got the posting rite good job!


----------



## L (Nov 1, 2006)

wow i just was checking in then all of a sudden BAM its like over......




*is still in trauma(thats the word right?)*


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 1, 2006)

Combuster said:


> wow i just was checking in then all of a sudden BAM its like over......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you guys mean it in a good way, but I don't like putting you guys in trauma!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 1, 2006)

This fic was (and still is) so awesome! I'm gonna miss reading it. I can't wait for the epilogue.


----------



## elektroniks (Nov 1, 2006)

OH GOD IT'S OVER!!!!
WHYYYYY???!!!!?!?!?!?!?
It was a good ending I'm super satisfied. But it was so short...I''' A;WAYS REMEMBER THIS


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Great story


----------



## hinata1 (Nov 1, 2006)

dang please make more


----------



## Marmalade_chan (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh wow that was amazing!!!! I only wish i had seen this earlier!!!!  I was biting my lip every time i was reading each one!!!! Oh i really hope you make more Chibi-Usa _sama!!!!  Ah i loved it!!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 2, 2006)

Chibi plz make a sequel and give a link here plz common SEQUEL SEQUEL SEQUEL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 2, 2006)

AGREE WITH ITACHIFIRE! SEQUEL! AHAHAHAHAH! SEQUEL!


----------



## Enduro (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice job. Hope for a sequel!  

*NOTICE:* Also to anyone who likes NaruHina - It was nominated for best pairing in the Naruwards. So on November 5th be sure to vote for it!


----------



## Heart Gaze (Nov 3, 2006)

^Yes don't forget about that! 

Good fanfic, I can't wait for more if you do more! NARUHINA!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 3, 2006)

I can't thank you guys enough for your praise


----------



## huey253 (Nov 3, 2006)

Chibi-Usa...that was GREAT! thx for the read =)


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

ok preparing to vote for Chibi-USA


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:


> I can't thank you guys enough for your praise



You are welcome for all the praise, and you know if you remove 'the end' from the story and continue, you may get more . Anyways again great fanfic.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 4, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> You are welcome for all the praise, and you know if you remove 'the end' from the story and continue, you may get more . Anyways again great fanfic.



LOL. Who knows, maybe the epilouge will lead to that.

And what do you mean vote for me Itachi?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

I think sum1 mentinoed this FF is nominated in the naruawards(spelling rite?) so i'm voting for ur FF


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 4, 2006)

Really? That's so cool! *goes to check it out*

Um...where exactly is it? :sweat


----------



## Ghost05 (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, I just got done reading it, and it was amazing.  You are such a good writer!  You paid such close attention to details, and didn't seem to rush anything, which I see a lot of fan fic writers do.  Reps to you!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't believe this great fic came to end...so sad! I agree please SEQUEL!!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 5, 2006)

Somewhat belated but, Bravo!


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> I can't believe this great fic came to end...so sad! I agree please SEQUEL!!



I agree with that. Not to apply preasure or anything but.... we need something. Whether you continue this story or make a sequel. God can you imagine a sequel Hinata and Naruto have a baby, i feel sorry for the kid. 
Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee post a sequel or continue  (i hate begging)


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 6, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:


> Really? That's so cool! *goes to check it out*
> 
> Um...where exactly is it? :sweat




ummmm its in the house of uzamki i think


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

I simply luv this FF me want sequel


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 13, 2006)

Okay, just wanted to let you guys know I have the Epilouge written. It's all a matter of typing it up now


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 13, 2006)

good shit all i have 2 say is those 2 words


----------



## coondawger (Nov 15, 2006)

dude i like it alot, but when are you going to write the next part.


----------



## nyce456 (Nov 15, 2006)

Chibi-USA this is a really good fic. I personally think you should post it on Fanfiction.net so it could reach a larger audience. I am a fan and can't wait to see more from you.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 19, 2006)

YES EPI COMING SOON


----------



## seijiro03 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Cracks Knuckles*

Well now, it's been a long time since i have been in this forum and i would like to hand this to you.

*extends a quill*

That quill is for being one BAD ASS story plotter.  I have a vivid imagination, but you have outdone me ten fold.  I reccomend you write a book or something dude.  but first, please, PLEASE post the epilogue.

Anytime you want to get in touch with me, just pm me for my e-mail.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 21, 2006)

seijiro03 said:


> *Cracks Knuckles*
> 
> Well now, it's been a long time since i have been in this forum and i would like to hand this to you.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks so much seijiro.I really appreciate that more than you know. You've been reading this fanfic since the very beginning,and I appreciate that. You guys are so good to me !


----------



## seijiro03 (Nov 21, 2006)

Please be good to us and post the epilogue then  

Your work has been very dedicated and worthwhile, and the ending was somewhat /slapintheface, but we can overlook that, cuz this isn't the soap forum.  It's your Fan Fiction, and you have done ONE HELL of a job bringing it up to where it is.  I expect you to write more, hell even a new fanfiction would be nice.  I may start writing one myself.  I had 3 Hentai ones going for a while, but when i came back from Iraq, World of warcraft took over for a while.  (I had to get back up to par with everyone else in the game.)

Now that i'm back up to speed, I have my 3.1 Terrabytes of anime, and I have my pen and paper ready, I may just write a fanfiction.  I hope you all are ready, cuz i'm not holding back and it may end up being a very long thread.


----------



## coondawger (Nov 21, 2006)

hey i think this is really good so when are you going to post the next chapter! also look at mine called the five i would really like to know what ya think and thoughts would be helpfull!! thanks


----------



## baldragnarok16 (Nov 26, 2006)

Good job on this fic.

I won't say it was the most original, because I've read another story very similar to this except the pairing was KakaxSaku.  However, it did seem to possess some unique qualities that made it stand out. I can't exactly say them, it's more of an intuitive thing.  

However I found the ending to be a letdown.  I was expecting a large climax followed by some winding down into a nice conclusion.  I thought that you just mashed all of them together in a bright pink box.

I'm sorry if this sounds like I'm flaming, but I'm merely stating my opinion.

I look forward to reading other fiction by you and, eventually, an epilogue for this one.

BR16


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no you're not flaming! I will admit, I did rush the ending a bit. Sorry if it let you down.But hopefully the epilouge will make up for it.


----------



## Ghost05 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to the epilogue.  Although it was short, it was really good.  

Don't rush it just to get it out though


----------



## coondawger (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i agree it was good short but good. cant wait intell the next part, and check out mine called the five its really good.


----------



## coondawger (Nov 30, 2006)

i have a story out called the future hokage its a narutoxhinata story and i think ya will really enjoy it. please let me know what ya think!!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 30, 2006)

^ double posted and nice ff


----------



## coondawger (Nov 30, 2006)

were you talking to me or someone else?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 30, 2006)

guyz dun talk bout stuff off topic, talk it in ur thread, that would be fine


----------



## coondawger (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah ok, and thanks i appriciate it, i have the next chapter but i wont be able to type it intell tonight, so it will be on saturday. but thanks.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 1, 2006)

A/N- Here?s the epilogue! I think you?ll at lest be somewhat pleased with this, and it?s a bit longer than my chapters, so enjoy!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_3 years later_	?Come on Ryo. Say it. ? Naruto said as he faced the two year old boy towards him. The child blinked dumbly, flashing his light blue eyes. Hinata giggled, wiping her wet hands from washing dishes. ? You can?t rush it Naruto, he?ll say it when he?s ready. ? Hinata crouched beside Naruto, making cute faces at their blonde haired son. Naruto grumbled. ? Easy for you to say, he says Mama every chance he gets.? Sighing, Hinata picked up Ryo, walking to the door. ? In any case, we need to go. It?s a big day today and we wouldn?t? want to be late.?

~~~~~~~~~~~​? Father! Father are you home?? Hinata called out as she and Naruto walked onto the Hyuuga family property. They were met by Hanabi, who squealed in joy as she took Ryo from Hinata?s arms. ? Hanabi, is father Home?? The youngest Hyuuga nodded.? Yes, but he needs to get dressed. He?ll be out shortly though.? Hanabi twirled lightly, making Ryo laugh.? Oh, he?s so cute Hinata! Can I keep him soon?? Looking over at Naruto, Hianta smiled. ? If it?s okay with Naruto, I?m sure you could keep him for a day or so.? Hanabi turned to Naruto. ? Can I?? The girl whined. ? Of course! ? Naruto agreed, making Hinata even bubblier. The door of the main house opened, Hiashi standing at the entrance. ?Hinata. Naruto.? He spoke as he walked down the small steps. ? Father.? Hinata replied, lightly taking Ryo from Hanabi?s arms. Immediately Hiashi went in the house, Hinata on his heels.

~~~~~~~~~​	The main room was half-filled with sunlight from the windows, the light covering Hinata and Ryo. Hiashi?s form was covered in a shade, despite being only two feet away. ? He has your eyes Hinata. ? He said, a warm, yet grim smile on his face. ? No, father.? Hinata said gently.? He has our eyes. The Hyuuga eyes.? And as if on cue, Ryo reached for Hiashi, giggling. Hiashi took him in his arms hesitantly, his eyes not leaving Ryo?s blonde hair. ? Father, I can?t change the fact that Naruto?s Ryo?s Dad.? Hinata reasoned. ? But even if I could, I wouldn?t. I love Naruto and I?m lucky enough to have him love me in return. And we both love Ryo.? Grasping Hiashi?s hand, Hinata pleaded with him. ? And father, I just want you to love him, and accept him!?

?Bring Naruto in.?
?What, father??
? I said bring Naruto in. I want you both to be present for this.?
Hinata, a bit confused, walked outside, following her father?s command. Hinata found Naruto sitting on the porch, watching Hanabi and some younger Hyuuga children playing in the yard. Bending towards him, Hinata placed a kiss on Naruto?s cheek, alerting him of her presence.? Hinata, you snuck up on me!? Naruto exclaimed, jumping slightly. Hinata laughed. ? And you call yourself a ninja. Come, father wants to see us.?

	Naruto and Hinata walked into the main room, greeted by a babbling Ryo, who was held in Hiashi?s arms. ? Mmmama, Mmmama. ? Ryo mumbled out, earning a smile from Hinata. Ryo stared at Naruto, and simply said ? Dada.? Naruto?s mouth dropped open. ? Did you hear that?! Hinata, Mr. Hiashi----- he just said Dada! This is so cool!? Naruto immediately scooped Ryo up from Hiashi?s arms, throwing him up and down. ? Oh Naruto, be careful with him!? Hinata said, a grin on her face. Hiashi let out a chuckle, catching Hinata, Naruto and Ryo?s attention. Standing up and walking towards them, he reached for Ryo, who happily went to his Grandfather. ? You must forgive me.? Hiashi began.? I?m a man of old ways. A man who can demand the impossible.? Sitting back down with Ryo in his lap, he kept talking. ? I?ve always been like this. When Hinata was younger, I demanded she become stronger. Same with Hanabi. I felt it was my duty as head of the Hyuuga clan, to have perfection in every part of life. And then, Hinata had Ryo.? Hiashi looked over at the sitting couple, who stared back at him.

	? I thought Hinata had betrayed me in the worst way. Only a teenager, she?d gotten pregnant, and by the village outcast no less. It pained me. But now----? Hiashi looked down at Ryo, who was staring intently back at him with his light blue eyes. ? But now, I see this child and it?s like the Hyuuga ways mean nothing. Ryo, he is the next generation of the Hyuuga, whether I like it or not. But I do like it, because this child has your wise ness Hinata, and he has your spirit Naruto. That strong, durable spirit that got you through your years of isolation and resentment from others. I?d gladly have you as my son-in-law.?

	Hinata?s face went blank, with a slight blush. ?Father, we?re not----? Naruto getting in front of her, and leaning on one knee cut her off. Taking her hand, Naruto spoke his words. ? Hinata, will you marry me?? Throwing herself on him, Hinata answered with teary eyes. ?  Yes, yes Naruto I will.? Ryo let out a laugh, having no idea what was happening before him. But he realized, despite his Mother?s tears, that this was a truly happy moment.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A/N- It?s over! I personally feel that I did extremely well on this Epilogue, and I hope you guys feel the same. Thank you guys for going on this journey with me! I really appreciate it!


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 1, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!

Nice ending.  I have to admit, you have made this story from beginning to end, one of the best ones there could ever be for a hinata/naruto pairing.  I suggest you take some time to congratulate yourself on your accomplishments, because i will be appreciating all of your work on this story for a long time.  

Again, WONDERFUL job on this.  I can't begin to explain how well this story has been composed.  I suggest you take some time and make another story if you are up to it.  Now that I have the ending to this one, i may make mine soon.  

Good luck in the future and keep writing.  It's something you are good at.

Justin


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 1, 2006)

Aww, thanks so much for saying that!


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 1, 2006)

No thanks is required.  Everyone here should be thanking YOU!

You are the one that has pumped out this story from scratch and made it one of the best ones in the entire FF forum.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 1, 2006)

awesome epi....thanks for not doing a damwren and actually finishing a FF, and i might say one of the best! REPS for U!!!!!


----------



## Killua1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just now read your whole story.  It is very good and I have never read anything quit like it.  You should post it on FF.net so more people will see it, but you should post it as 1 shot (or 2, having the epilogue as the second part) since it is not very long.  Hope to see more from you.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah it freakin rocks ,you are the best. thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 2, 2006)

No, thank you guys for reading it!


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chibi-Usa, you are now officially my little sister.  (forum family)  I will never forget you or this kick ass fanfic.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah it rocks, are you working on a sequal?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 5, 2006)

O.o I don't think I could handle the stress of a sequal right now...


----------



## coondawger (Dec 5, 2006)

i bet you can do it, i am working on my first story but its going to be like 30 or so chapters long and i might do a sequal but i bellive in you!!!


----------

